# Second ultrasound results, FNA scheduled



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry this is going to be long...

I had an ultrasound last October, results:

_Thyroid isthmus measures 3.5mm.

The right lobe of the thyroid gland measures 2.3 x 2.7 x 2.8 cm. There is a right midpole thyroid nodule measuring 1.4 x 1.6 cm. That nodule showed hypervascularity and no calcification. There is also a right upper pole nodule measuring 1.7 x 2.6 cm. That nodule showed punctate calcification and hypervascularity.

Left lobe of thyroid measures 1.5 x 1.4 x 4.5 cm. Left lobe of thyroid gland is heterogeneous. There is a possible left midpole hypervascular nodule._

The recommendation was a 3-month follow up.

Instead of a 3-month follow up ultrasound, I had an RAIU scan. I don't have a copy of the report, but I've seen the images and my endo's translation of all those big words in the report was that my entire thyroid was overactive, but no nodules were showing up on the scan. He said Graves patients usually have lumpy thyroids and sometimes the lumps will show up as nodules on ultrasounds, but the RAIU scan showed nothing of concern to him since the thyroid was absorbing the RAI uniformly.

Last month, he had me go for another ultrasound. Here are those results:

_Thyroid isthmus measures 4.7mm.

Right lobe of thyroid gland measures 2.5 x 2.1 x 5.1 cm. There are right mid lower pole heterogeneous nodules, 1.5, 1.6 and 1.5, 1.8 cm respectively. The nodules are moderately hypervascular.

Left lobe of thyroid gland measures 1.2 x 1.4 x 4.9 cm. There is a left mid pole heterogeneous nodule 2.1 x 4.0 mm._

Again, recommendation is 3-month follow up US.

We never did a FNA because my endo says the results will be inconclusive as long as I have active antibodies (TSI). After seeing the results of this 2nd US, he told me I should really have the FNA because of how significant the changes were between the ultrasounds (10 months apart). Obviously now I'm freaking out because he hasn't expressed any concern that it could be anything but Graves this entire time.

I've also been feeling my thyroid pressing against my throat and have had my voice crackle a few times (which was going on for a week or so before this came up, so it's not nerves), but he also suggested the FNA before I even told him about those symptoms - just based on the US report.

I know my new symptoms are a cause for further investigation and my thyroid is enlarged and I've got decent-sized nodules (which he is now calling nodules and not Graves lumps), but I just haven't seen the endo so concerned until now.

FNA scheduled for 7 Oct... trying not to panic, but this got scary really fast


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's good to get that FNA and get it over with.

FWIW, I had TSI at 129% and my FNA were conclusive.

Hopefully, the FNA will give you some answers. Good luck!


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, joplin. Based on your signature, I assume your FNA results were conclusive in that they were positive for cancer? Or is that something you found out after the TT?

At my last TSI check, it was 246% and my endo just kept saying a FNA is going to come up with an "abnormal cytology" because of the antibodies. After seeing the US report, it flipped a switch and now we need to do it "to make sure it's not something worse than antibodies."

Don't get me wrong - I'm glad we're getting it over with, but it hit me hard after a year of hearing I have Graves, but I'm responding very well to ATDs and I'll be fine if we just keep on this track.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blueyes said:


> Thanks, joplin. Based on your signature, I assume your FNA results were conclusive in that they were positive for cancer? Or is that something you found out after the TT?
> 
> At my last TSI check, it was 246% and my endo just kept saying a FNA is going to come up with an "abnormal cytology" because of the antibodies. After seeing the US report, it flipped a switch and now we need to do it "to make sure it's not something worse than antibodies."
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm glad we're getting it over with, but it hit me hard after a year of hearing I have Graves, but I'm responding very well to ATDs and I'll be fine if we just keep on this track.


When you had the RAIU, what was the rate of uptake? Actually, hypervascular suggests it's own blood source which in turn suggests it could be cancer. (Please note the word _suggest!_

So, FNA is good and I hope you will let us know when it is scheuduled!

How are your eyes?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, the FNA was positive for cancer.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Andros said:


> When you had the RAIU, what was the rate of uptake? Actually, hypervascular suggests it's own blood source which in turn suggests it could be cancer. (Please note the word _suggest!_
> 
> So, FNA is good and I hope you will let us know when it is scheuduled!
> 
> How are your eyes?


I don't know the numbers from the RAIU. It's the only report I don't have. I'll have to ask for a copy next time I see the endo. All I know is that my thyroid was overactive (which matched up with the blood tests at the time) and slightly enlarged, but there were no visible hot/cold areas and the nodules in the US report weren't visible at all on the RAIU image.

My FNA is scheduled for October 7th, so everyone please keep me in your prayers (or think benign thoughts if you're not the praying type)

My eyes are fine. I had some dryness/scratchiness about 6 months ago, which seems to have resolved on its own and now all seems to be well *knock on wood*


----------

